# Let's talk turkey...



## Victor DeVine (Feb 23, 2005)

Has anyone from the mountians got any turkey news?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2005)

It won't happen soon enough to suit me. I'm ready NOW!


----------



## Victor DeVine (Feb 23, 2005)

*I'm just about ready too...*

2 days of 70 degree weather has got my blood boiling. Anybody seen any action around the Suches area?


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 23, 2005)

I've seen a lot of birds around Bartow county the last couple of weeks....and a few were even on the club


----------



## Wetzel (Feb 23, 2005)

McNasty said:
			
		

> 2 days of 70 degree weather has got my blood boiling. Anybody seen any action around the Suches area?


  Do you hunt in the Suches area?


----------



## Victor DeVine (Feb 23, 2005)

*Mountian gobblin'*

Mostly around Ellijay, but I am looking at Suches this year. I got a pretty good lead that I am going to investigate soon. How about you...any advise?


----------



## Wetzel (Feb 24, 2005)

McNasty said:
			
		

> How about you...any advise?


Not really.. There hasn't been any turkeys in the Suches area for a long time now...    There is alot of public land in Union County along with the WMA property to hunt.  I've been lucky the last few years to have plenty of places to hunt without worrying about a crowd.  Occassionally I'll run up on someone else, but not often..


----------



## Victor DeVine (Feb 24, 2005)

*Any suggestions for uncrowded mountian land?*

Is your uncrowded spot private land? If not, your REAL LUCKY.


----------



## Wetzel (Feb 24, 2005)

McNasty said:
			
		

> Is your uncrowded spot private land? If not, your REAL LUCKY.


I'm usually hunting on public land.  But like everyone else, I've noticed that the farther I walk, the less people I see.


----------



## Victor DeVine (Feb 25, 2005)

Gadget saw a strutter in Clarke Co, no news from a few miles north? 

I'm scouting  tomorrow, I'll post any good news.


----------

